# Did you get a JD Power survey?



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mine came today and the Model 3 aced the survey, not that I'm biased or anything


----------



## BellevueEd (Apr 12, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Mine came today and the Model 3 aced the survey, not that I'm biased or anything
> 
> View attachment 8326


Nice of J.D. I always hate to pay for gifts.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

BellevueEd said:


> Nice of J.D. I always hate to pay for gifts.


Haven't seen the survey come in. Maybe it's only for special people like you @SoFlaModel3 !


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Quicksilver said:


> Haven't seen the survey come in. Maybe it's only for special people like you @SoFlaModel3 !


Unicorn status back on!


----------

